# Your New Honda HSS is Built Here...



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Here's an image of the Honda Power Equipment Manufacturing, Inc. plant (HPE) and Honda's research and development facility (HRAN). All Honda snow blowers sold in the USA were designed and are manufactured here. This plant has been making Honda power products since the early 1980s. 

All the new HSS models are made here, for all markets, including Canada and Europe. 










The testing field is mostly used for lawn mowers. Not much snow in this part of North Carolina, so snow blowers are usually tested in Montana.


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Thanks for the arial view of the place Robert. Out of curiosity, how many people are employed at that facility? How has the new HSS line been received in Europe, and what is the biggest seller in the line there so far?


----------



## Coby7 (Nov 6, 2014)

You mean Swepsonville....Do they have plant tours?


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 21, 2011)

Coby7 said:


> Do they have plant tours?


Now and then they have a press event with limited media tours, but nothing open to the public.


----------

